# Maori Jewelry for Kayakers



## denyl247 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Maori Jewelry for Kayakers*

The Hei Matau is the most popular Maori symbol for safe passage over water. For the Maori, the Hei Matau represents Strength, Prosperity, Fertility and a great respect for the Sea. The Hei Matau is worn by many who travel on water to provide good luck, grant Safe Passage, and show respect for the power that water has over us. 

• The Hei Matau necklaces each come on a cord you can adjust to fit anyone.

• Soulful Bones Jewelry is handcrafted in the United States.

• We are a small company that enjoys and respects the rivers and the sea. We started making Hei Matau's for our close friends and family, but we hope to provide a larger community with these great handcrafted necklaces.

Handcrafted Bone Jewelry by soulfulbones on Etsy

Thanks


----------

